

Show HN: How to Annoy Your Coworkers for $42 Using ClojureScript and Rust - mraison
https://wit.ai/blog/2014/09/12/office-automation-with-raspberry-pi

======
srcr
Cool project, I think this might be a possible replacement for IFTTT for
example depending on the ease of building plugins, but would be good to have
that kind of automation under your own control.

~~~
kevinbowman
I use a local install of Node-RED [0] instead of IFTTT, I find it really good
for ad-hoc wiring together of stimuli / physical responses (eg I have some
LIFX bulbs).

[0] [http://nodered.org/](http://nodered.org/)

~~~
tmuir
I don't understand why Node-RED hasn't blown up on HN yet. Its ridiculous how
powerful it is for connecting hardware, web APIs, websockets, HTTP Servers,
twitter, push notifications, shell scripts, you name it. Additionally, it runs
on PC, Mac, Beaglebone Black, Raspberry Pi, and Arduino.

For instance, I'm working on a flow that passes a hardcoded Google Maps url to
page2image.com, gets back a screen shot, runs a python script to analyze the
image for the traffic level, and makes a determination based upon a predefined
threshold. If there is high traffic, a pushbullet notification is sent to my
phone. If there is low traffic, a text message is sent to my phone. I have
each notification set to a different sound. On my Android, I'm using Tasker to
sense when I enter a gps radius, and then send a message through no-ip to my
beaglebone running Node-RED to kick off the whole process.

The end result should be that during my morning commute, when I'm approaching
a particularly congested area, I'll get one of two sounds on my phone. One
sound indicates that I should take the main road, and the other sound
indicates that I should take side roads.

~~~
spoonfoe
This is awesome.

------
fataliss
This guy in the video is so French! Cool little hack tho, I like those kind of
Raspberry hacks!

------
20kleagues
rust is a pretty cool development for embedded systems design where robustness
and integrity is essential

------
stopachka
Okay, time to buckle down and make this for my home :P.

------
futuravenir
Is this video going to be removed for copyrighted materials? Just curious.

~~~
jnbiche
Pretty sure this would fall under fair use.

